# Angraecum Compactolena



## rbedard (Jun 6, 2015)

FEH1804 Angraecum Compactolena (compactum x magdalenae)

Reportedly one of Fred Hillerman's last hybrids. Flowers yearly at this time. Takes temps into low 30's, over 100 (F), bright light ... never complains. Very fragrant at night.


----------



## rbedard (Jun 6, 2015)

Flower close-up


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice! Saw many great slides when Fred Hillerman of Angraecum House gave a talk at our society many years ago. He spoke about 2 different forms of Angraecum leonis.


----------



## troy (Jun 6, 2015)

Very nice blooming, congrats!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2015)

lovely flower and well grown


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh my my... wonderful! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh .... Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice display. I would love to get a few more angraecums.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice growing and flowering this beauty! I've grown both species in the past, but never their cross. Currently I've been killing a magdalene for around 7 years now, but it won't cooperate and give up…:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2015)

I like!


----------

